# kde4 install



## jewsofeast (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi,

I wish to install kde4 for desktop environment. I have already installed pulseaudio, how do I check dependencies for kde4? I have tried installing it in past but it returned various errors (pulseaudio related). 

Best,

David


----------



## sossego (Jul 17, 2010)

Don't use pulseaudio on a BSD system.

You can do 
	
	



```
pkg_add -r kde4.
```
Or, if you want more control

```
# cd /usr/ports/x11/kde4 && make install clean
```
It will take some time[ but, .....
the desktop will be as you want it.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for a quick reply. I tried it but it fails.

I have installed freebsd from pcbsd dvd, have made necessary changes in order to get things working but at the time of download it just fails or dies.


```
cd usr/ports/x11/kde4
```
 returns error stating no such file or directory.


----------



## klanger (Jul 17, 2010)

1. Do you have ports installed? how to install ports manual

2. If you want KDE4 on FBSD, why don't you simply use PC-BSD or DesktopBSD (for KDE3)?


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 17, 2010)

I wish to install FreeBSD and not PCBSD, it returns bug post install. I was talking to Kris earlier and he asked me to wait for 8.1 stable release. 

I have enabled all ports and everything is in order, just cant install kde4. Is there any tutorial for script use for copying terminal output.


----------



## rusty (Jul 17, 2010)

You could always install the kdebase ports to get a working desktop and then build the rest of the DE with the other parts of KDE that you want.

x11/kdebase-4.4.5 
x11/kdebase-runtime-4.4.5 
x11/kdebase-workspace-4.4.5

The only problem you should encounter is mDNSResponder which you'll need to get round.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 17, 2010)

You got mDNSResponder right, how do I remove that package.


----------



## rusty (Jul 17, 2010)

Not sure if you can, it's a required dependancy for kde.


```
[CMD="$"]cd /usr/ports && make search name=kdebase-4.4.5[/CMD]

R-deps: mDNSResponder-214
```


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 17, 2010)

I get mDNSresponder-108 conflict after portaudit. If I cant fix this dependency, how am I suppose to install kde4.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 17, 2010)

klanger said:
			
		

> 1. Do you have ports installed? how to install ports manual
> 
> 2. If you want KDE4 on FBSD, why don't you simply use PC-BSD or DesktopBSD (for KDE3)?



PC BSD got a bug, have filed a report. Kris, their founder says it will be resolved by next release. Second I installed FreeBSD since it was available under PCBSD disk.


----------



## raul_comodoro (Jul 21, 2010)

*Get a fresh copy of BSD 8.0, not PCBSD*

Get a copy of FReeBSD....at ftp://ftp.freebsd.org....and install it from the beginning....

I have installed PCBSD too, but I don't like it....and installed BSD 8.0 included in PCBSD dvd....it does not work at all.....so I deleted it.

I have BSD 8.0 installed from the DVD of the site...and goes all fine.

I use KDE 3.5, I prefer this one and not KDE 4, I have KDE 4 installed too, but it has some problems about mounting devices (or at least that's happening in my installation), so I use 3.5, not KDE 4.








			
				jewsofeast said:
			
		

> I wish to install FreeBSD and not PCBSD, it returns bug post install. I was talking to Kris earlier and he asked me to wait for 8.1 stable release.
> 
> I have enabled all ports and everything is in order, just cant install kde4. Is there any tutorial for script use for copying terminal output.


----------



## rloc (Jul 22, 2010)

*KDE4 install - different problem*

I am trying to install KDE4 from ports and have come up against this error during the install:


```
===>  Building for qt4-sqlite-plugin-4.6.3
Warning: Object directory not changed from original /usr/ports/databases/qt4-sqlite3-plugin/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.3

c++ -fpic -DPIC -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Isrc/sql/drivers/sqlite -Iinclude  -I/usr/local/include/qt4  -I/usr/local/include/qt4/Qt  -
I/usr/local/include   -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -

DQT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII  -DQT_PLUGIN -DQT_SQL_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_SHARED -c 

src/sql/drivers/sqlite/qsql_sqlite.cpp -o qsql_sqlite.So

src/sql/drivers/sqlite/qsql_sqlite.cpp: In member function 'virtual bool QSQLiteDriver::open(const QString&, const QString&, const QString&, 
const QString&, int, const QString&)':
src/sql/drivers/sqlite/qsql_sqlite.cpp:516: error: 'SQLITE_OPEN_READWRITE' was not declared in this scope

src/sql/drivers/sqlite/qsql_sqlite.cpp:516: error: 'SQLITE_OPEN_CREATE' was not declared in this scope

src/sql/drivers/sqlite/qsql_sqlite.cpp:526: error: 'SQLITE_OPEN_READONLY' was not declared in this scope

src/sql/drivers/sqlite/qsql_sqlite.cpp:533: error: 'sqlite3_open_v2' was not declared in this scope

*** Error code 1

*** Error code 1


Stop in /usr/ports/databases/qt4-sqlite3-plugin.
```

I have tried `make install && make clean` which doesn't help and I can't do `make deinstall` of kde4 because it's not yet installed.

Not sure what to do from here....


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 22, 2010)

raul_comodoro said:
			
		

> Get a copy of FReeBSD....at ftp://ftp.freebsd.org....and install it from the beginning....
> 
> I have installed PCBSD too, but I don't like it....and installed BSD 8.0 included in PCBSD dvd....it does not work at all.....so I deleted it.
> 
> ...



@Raul, I was think on those lines. The FreeBSD included in PCBSD DVD is a different kernel FreeBSD 8.0 -p something and you need to edit it from sysinstall. In my case it didnt work post correction on account of mDNDResponder error and I am not yet comfortable using vi, it is complicated. 

Does FreeBSD dvd include all packages or I still need to build it. I will get the torrent if it makes a complete install.


----------



## raul_comodoro (Jul 24, 2010)

*You are all right about PCBSD.....*

You have reason about PCBSD.....and I had no time to configure the sources for that release....so I deleted and I used original release from BSD.....

Taking about ports and packages......not all ports or packages are included....in example KDE 4 is included in 8.0 STABLE but not KDE 3.5.....once you get internet in your machine use `pkg_add -r kde` and install the package.

I don't use torrent....I hate them.....but I made some experiences about upgrading 8.0 STABLE to 8.0 RC2 (release candodate) and everything went well.....is a large and long work...but it works.

portupgrade is a good tool for that job....

The packages and ports included in PCBSD are in general included in BSD 8.0 too...so there is no problem at all I think using BSD 8.0.

But well, at this moment I'm writting this I tell I have a "little" problem with my copy of BSD....working a few days ago by upgrading the system I have got a crash.....a very big one and the result was KDE 3.5 do not displays icons anymore....so it is almost a text interfase.....and I don't know how to fix it by now.....

My solution was to install a second copy of BSD 8.0....but I high cost to me because all the work configuring the system is lost or at least it is lost by now.....in example I have installed and working firefox, and opera for BSD and the same for Linux working fine with all needed plugins.....flash player and so on...if I can't solve the problem I must do all the work again....but no problem it is a way to learn a beat.

In my new copy the only I have installed is Opera using pkg_add -r opera....but no plugins for now .....firefox refuses to be installed, vulnerabilities are up to date and at this time the system does not accept a clean installation....so I must to work it out, but I don't know how.

I have the chance to transfer the icons (and all relates files and directories) from my new copy to the older one....I'll see what happen and I'll tell you....

Get back to ports and packages a good explanation how to upgrade the system is in Daemonic Dispatches blog "Free BSD update 8.0"..."....


I think that my explanation gives you some "light" about those problems


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 24, 2010)

@ raul, not worried over crashes and such. I have installed opensolaris 7 times over last 10 days but managed to get that beast work. I am all confused with this install mechanism. I need to know whether 1 single dvd(whatever size) can make a complete install or not.


----------



## Erratus (Jul 25, 2010)

*No help for mDNSResponder?*

I'm just wondering how it comes that a patch of mDNSResponder -- corrupted stack crash when parsing bad resolv.conf still did not find the way into ports.
And I'm still wondering, why still nobody is willing/able to tell how this patch can be applied manually. There are now quite some threads still pending a solution of the mDNSResponder thing.


----------



## raul_comodoro (Jul 25, 2010)

*OpenSolaris....is that thing an OS really?*

Open Solaris....I've installed and deleted 3 or 4 times.....I disliked a lot because of a modern desktop OS need to have multimedia at your fingertips immediately.

With OpenSolaris that thing is not possible....you need to buy a license por playing almost everything...mp3's....videos....or wathever you like playing at your desktop.

Another poblem.....very few programs to install to, poor description about them....and a confusing installation system for a beginner.

But I've installed without problems from the iso image downloaded from Solaris....as I've stated before The OS is complete as it is packed from Sun....but without restrictive codecs to audio/video, the mess is that you don't get alternate free codecs (gstreamer packages in example) as a way to work the problem out.

Another problem with this OS is that not manages multiple OS's at booting time....there is not a selective boot loader....so if you plan to make a dual installation, say we Window/Solaris....Solaris does not appear as an option at booting time, you need to patch your system with an external program that recognize the two OS and let you create a booting menu to boot from.

Sourceforge.net is a good place to get such kind of tools....I don't remember the name but I guess GAG is one to accomplish with.







			
				jewsofeast said:
			
		

> @ raul, not worried over crashes and such. I have installed opensolaris 7 times over last 10 days but managed to get that beast work. I am all confused with this install mechanism. I need to know whether 1 single dvd(whatever size) can make a complete install or not.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 26, 2010)

raul_comodoro said:
			
		

> Open Solaris....I've installed and deleted 3 or 4 times.....I disliked a lot because of a modern desktop OS need to have multimedia at your fingertips immediately.
> 
> With OpenSolaris that thing is not possible....you need to buy a license por playing almost everything...mp3's....videos....or wathever you like playing at your desktop.
> 
> ...




I have 5 operating systems installed on sda1 and I use suse grub to manage the boot. I've Windows7, PCBSD, OpenSolaris x86 b134, Linux Mint and OpenSUSE. When I installed Solaris it recognised the windows7 and added it to its menu. Later I installed Mint with its Grub and updated it to see windows7, pcbsd and opensolaris. Lastly I installed suse with Grub legacy and ext4, it picked up everything without any trouble. Had to edit menu.lst to get Mint show up. It is easy to play with SUSE Grub. Mint/Ubuntu Grub2 is inbred. 

GAG wont be able to read ext4, you should try supergrub disk or easybcd from windows.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 26, 2010)

I think this thread was supposed to be about 'kde install'. Don't float off-topic too far, gentlemen.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 26, 2010)

It got off track, will cut it short.


----------



## raul_comodoro (Jul 15, 2011)

*I'm sorry....I've read this a few time latter...*

You are right that PCBSD DVD is a different kernel....

A few things about your question...

1) VI is complicated, I use easy editor for a everyday working in small files.
2) A this moment I do not install packages from a DVD, just base system, docs, sources, etc. All other software (packages or ports) I install it from ftp once the system is running. And an upgrade of the system and ports just for in case once a month.
3) I do not use mDNDResponder, so I have not idea what it is for.
4) And talking about editors...Unix has a lot of them, some of them very complicated and technical...a great editor comes from the DOS world, yes, it is Aurora Editor, I think it is spectacular, but running in BSD you need DOSBox, and this last program has an issue, it does not work in full screen in BSD. 
That's the reason I'm trying to install xdosemu (or dosemu), this program runs on Linux systems and is better than DOSBox, it runs in full screen perfectly.
By the moment I cannot install it, some problems I cannot fix about some dependencies, what I'm keep working to solve it.


----------

